# Can't login to any of my internet accounts?



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Can't login to my email accounts or facebook account? Just connected internet today to a pc Pavilion desktop. I read that lowering the security so I have more cookies would do the trick but this didn't work either. What can I try that might help?:wave:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi & Welcome, teatree!

What is your browser and what version is it?


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Windows Vista
Internet Explorer (07 I think)
HP Pavilion a6212n

Don't know too much about computers - sorry!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

So, basically you're Internet Explorer isn't **remembering** your passwords and usernames, correct?


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

I tried to login to my UW Stout Email account (University Account) & my Facebook account both i type in my password and login name and a page shows up that say Internet Explorer cant Display the webpage.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, okay. And you get that "error" message, ONLY when you are entering passwords and personal information or does it happen whenever you go to a webpage?


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Is this a cookie problem or security level problem. I was searching the web and some have hinted to this when they experience a similar problem?


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

My internet is working great. It is just my email accounts and facebook & myspace accounts that I can't login to.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, you could enable cookies to it's fullest capability, and lower your firewall for a change and get rid of any firewall programs - see what happens.


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Also my online banking account... I just tried this... I can't login to it.


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Oh geez I don't know how to do this? Could you tell me how to do this? Thank you for helping...


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, sure no problem. Be expecting a long post in about 5 minutes, OK?


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Oh, I do want to keep my firewall, so how to I cookies to fullest capacity?


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

I went to tools, internet options, & have my privacy set at medium


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you cookies Disabled? Lets see..

Open Internet Explorer | On your top-right-hand corner, you'll see "*Tools*", click it | You'll see tons of options, scroll all the way down and select "*Internet Options*" | Now, you'll see tabs.. go to "*Security*" (which is the second from the left) | You'll see a track bar in a vertical position, drag it all the way downwards towards the button until it reaches "*Medium*" | This should have all been down under the "*Internet*" icon, not the "*Trusted Sites*", etc icons | Click "*Apply*".

NOW - move one tab over to "*Privacy*"

Once again - there's a vertical track bar, bring it all the way down until it says "*Except All Cookies*" | Click "*Apply*".

HTH


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Also, it would be a smart idea to actually clear your cookies as something may have gone wrong - 

Open Internet Explorer | On your top-right-hand corner, you'll see "*Tools*", click it | You'll see tons of options, scroll all the way down and select "*Internet Options*" | Now, you'll see tabs.. go to "*General*" (which is the default one and the first one) | Select "*Delete*" under "*Browsing History*" | Then "*Delete Cookies*".


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Ok, I did all of this and I tried login for my email & myspace and am still getting the same results of the "Internet Explorer can not display the webpage"


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm, that's strange. Try Firefox and see if you can log in with it instead - this would rule out a potential spyware/virus threat (which it could be).


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Ok, just tried the firefox & downloaded and it says it couldn't connect and asked if I was connected to a firewall or proxy? I need firewall to protect my computer. I am confused.


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for helping, please let me know if you think of any other possibilities...bye now....


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL - you do need firewall, but not right now - we're just doing what I like to call "the testing process" where we eliminate what could be wrong and test programs that could help.

Hmm, so you're getting the same error you're getting in IE as you are in Firefox.


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

yes, same


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dang. That's a very strange problem. I'd take it to this part of TSF and refer to this guide when posting - I've ran out of ideas, hopefully this will do the trick (I think you might have a spyware issue)


----------



## teatree (May 16, 2009)

ok thank you!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, no problem.

Have a good one!

Also, when your problem gets solved, PM me and tell me how it got solved (or I'll just follow your thread in the virus forum) because I'm curious what's wrong.


----------

